# Table runner - need help



## mkjfrj

I saw this table runner posted on Pinterest. There is no pattern available. The lady who posted it said that she made it up as she went along; any one out there know where I could find any similar pattern? Thanks for your help


----------



## uneasyjune

No sorry but I would like the pattern also if anyone knows how


----------



## mozey50

omg this is gorgeous I would love this pattern too hopefully you'll find someone on here who can help


----------



## Bobbie K

I will try to make this from the picture.


----------



## phoenix knitter

In the "Main" section of today's forum, Diziescot has posted a topic called something like "tips on how to find a knitting pattern. It has do do with using the pic you have to 'track down' the pattern you want.....might be worth a try? Good luck, it's beautiful


----------



## Elizabethan

I have this on my pinterest page. It does not look difficult. I bet if you study the stitchs, you could make one from the picture.


----------



## Nonasdada

It is so pretty


----------



## 3 DaneDogs

This is beautiful. Now if I just had the time to figure it out! Such a great idea.


----------



## mkjfrj

Yes, I'm trying to do it myself from the picture; I'm writing down each row as I do it and if it comes out, I'll post the pattern here.


----------



## 3 DaneDogs

I'd love to have the pattern if you get it figured out. I saved the picture to my computer, but just don't have the time to sit down and do it! Trying to get ready for a 2 week vacation cruise/tour AND I have to work 6 days next week. I need to be independently wealthy so I can do the things I want to do!


----------



## christine4321

i would love to connect a few of these to make a long runner


----------



## krankymax

I think i have seen this one at one time. Looking to see if i have it or anyone i know has it.


----------



## mkjfrj

Thanks; I'm going to try to make if from the picture but I'll write down each row as I do it; if it comes out well, I'll share my notes.


----------



## christine4321

mkjfrj said:


> Thanks; I'm going to try to make if from the picture but I'll write down each row as I do it; if it comes out well, I'll share my notes.


if u are able to replicate it that would be great.


----------



## uneasyjune

I'm going to give it a go as well if it works i will post it on the forum


----------



## cathyscard

This is amazing. I hope you can figure it out


----------



## pammie1234

You must be very talented to write the pattern from a picture! I'm impressed!


----------



## missmolly

That's a beautiful design. I hope you have luck finding a pattern xx


----------



## dragonflylace

I REALLY love this pattern. I knit and crochet and I have about 100 hundred old reference books for crochet doilies....I am going to be doing some searching over the next few days...something tells me that this has been done before. 

I will reply back with any results that I am able to find.

By the way, I collect antique patterns...mostly find them at resale shops around my area. Some are from my great-grandmother. 

Take care and I will mark this thread to see what results we find on this lovely...


----------



## mkjfrj

Thank you - I hope you find the pattern or at least one similar. I've started and torn out a few times already but I'm not giving up. Thanks!


----------



## krankymax

dragonflylace said:


> By the way, I collect antique patterns...mostly find them at resale shops around my area. Some are from my great-grandmother. quote]
> 
> That is aweome to find patterns in shops made by your great grandmother. I wouldn't think thread would last that long.


----------



## mkjfrj

I too love old patterns. There are a few vintage pattern websites on the internet that I've used from time-to-time. I have a few old books that my grandma used and those I cherish


----------



## dragonflylace

When you look at yardsales, etc...you will sometimes find a box or a bag of crochet (sometimes, but rarely knitted) doilies, table runners, placemats and coasters...

The women who were crafters made many of these for their homes. I can remember going to my great grandmother Annie's home and each chair had a doily on each arm of the chair and along the back....when I asked my mom, she said if was to keep the chair clean from oil in peoples hair and on their arms.

Makes perfect since for a time that was post WWI and also during the depression.

I take each one and wash it gently and block it. Then I put them in plastic and lay them flat.

I actually use them and rotate them in my home. They are more for display than anything else these days.

Would love to make the one pictured at the first of this thread.

I am still searching through my books.


----------



## mkjfrj

I too love doilies as well as dresser scarves; just so much love goes into them. I'll keep trying to figure this one out and will pass whatever directions I come up with on this post. Thanks dragonflylace for your time looking too.


----------



## didough

Love the sentiment in your message - I too remember crochet Antimacassars, i.e. Anti (opposed to) Macassar (hair oil) on the back of chairs in my Grandmother's sitting room



dragonflylace said:


> When you look at yardsales, etc...you will sometimes find a box or a bag of crochet (sometimes, but rarely knitted) doilies, table runners, placemats and coasters...
> 
> The women who were crafters made many of these for their homes. I can remember going to my great grandmother Annie's home and each chair had a doily on each arm of the chair and along the back....when I asked my mom, she said if was to keep the chair clean from oil in peoples hair and on their arms.
> 
> Makes perfect since for a time that was post WWI and also during the depression.
> 
> I take each one and wash it gently and block it. Then I put them in plastic and lay them flat.
> 
> I actually use them and rotate them in my home. They are more for display than anything else these days.
> 
> Would love to make the one pictured at the first of this thread.
> 
> I am still searching through my books.


----------



## didough

I'm the first to confess I'm as guilty as anyone, but we do seem to have drifted ever-so-slightly off the original subject of the Table Runner - has anyone found a link - or answer yet?


----------



## dragonflylace

I am still looking through my books, I also looked at the website for free crochet patterns, but I have not been successful yet. My husband even liked the pattern. He says that he thinks I can make it. God love him....he thinks these things just come off the hooks and needles by themselves.

I do think that I have found an exact match for the center of the doily, but I would like to give it a go first before my foot gets stuck all the way down my throat 

Take care and lets all keep trying.


----------



## didough

Love your response and totally agree with the sentiment that one's other half thinks anything we 'waste time doing' is whatever we manage to produce in half an hour, with a bit of yarn, a hook/needle - equating to magical fairydust!!



dragonflylace said:


> I am still looking through my books, I also looked at the website for free crochet patterns, but I have not been successful yet. My husband even liked the pattern. He says that he thinks I can make it. God love him....he thinks these things just come off the hooks and needles by themselves - God love them, as you say!
> 
> I do think that I have found an exact match for the center of the doily, but I would like to give it a go first before my foot gets stuck all the way down my throat
> 
> Take care and lets all keep trying.


----------



## dragonflylace

Have you had any more luck?
I have decided that it is just a basic beginning circle and then the next 6 circles are made with probably triple crochet with 3-5 chains in between. When the pattern motif begins, you go back and forth, not in a complete circle and just complete 1/2 at a time. It looks as if you begin with about 2 triple crochet separated by let's say 2-3 chains, then when you return, you have to increase 1 chain and subsequently 1 triple crochet in each motif from the previous row.

Does anyone agree with me on this? I am just going from the picture. I have tried to enlarge it to count stitches in the middle and the beginning motif.

Okay, so now I need to practice this and see if it works



bobbie kirchoff said:


> I will try to make this from the picture.


----------



## 3 DaneDogs

I can't tell if it's triples or doubles, but I thought perhaps:
Chain 10 or 12, sl st to form a ring
1) 36 sc into the ring
2) DC, ch 1 (36 times)
3) DC, ch 2 (36 times)
4) DC, ch 3 (36 times)
5 DC, ch 4 (36 times)
6) DC, ch 5 (36 times)
7) DC, ch 6 (36 times)
8) DC, ch 7 (36 times)

This takes you to the 'pinwheel' part of the pattern. Then, yes over 18 of your previous DC's, you do 2 doubles (or triples) and 3 in the next row, etc. I haven't tried it to see if that works to that point.


----------



## Bobbie K

I got started and then had to rip out, I didn't have the right count. Dragonfly looks like your instruction's suggestion's
is correct.


----------



## mkjfrj

I think that you're right in your assessment of the pattern but somehow I get just so far and end up having to tear the work out. I'll keep trying too - thanks. I'm writing down whatever I do that seems to work - - crossing out a lot but I think one day it will just "work" thanks


----------



## didough

3 DaneDogs said:


> I can't tell if it's triples or doubles, but I thought perhaps:
> Chain 10 or 12, sl st to form a ring
> 1) 36 sc into the ring
> 2) DC, ch 1 (36 times)
> 3) DC, ch 2 (36 times)
> 4) DC, ch 3 (36 times)
> 5 DC, ch 4 (36 times)
> 6) DC, ch 5 (36 times)
> 7) DC, ch 6 (36 times)
> 8) DC, ch 7 (36 times)
> 
> This takes you to the 'pinwheel' part of the pattern. Then, yes over 18 of your previous DC's, you do 2 doubles (or triples) and 3 in the next row, etc. I haven't tried it to see if that works to that point.


I like the sound of this ...


----------



## mkjfrj

Thanks, I like this idea too and will give it a try tonight.


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay, I am trying this today.

I am going to try it with #20 crochet thread.

If I can get started on the swirl, then I will put up the instructions.

Will keep everyone informed.


----------



## mkjfrj

I'm using #10 crochet thread (it's one that was in my stash) and a size 0 steel crochet hook. I've gotten the round part of the doily done and am trying to figure out what the next couple of rows are - - I'm trying a DC in each DC and in each chain all the way around but I'm thinking that might be too much - after that I was thinking that I'll start the 18 groups for one "wing" - need to figure that out yet


----------



## dragonflylace

mkjfrj said:


> I'm using #10 crochet thread (it's one that was in my stash) and a size 0 steel crochet hook. I've gotten the round part of the doily done and am trying to figure out what the next couple of rows are - - I'm trying a DC in each DC and in each chain all the way around but I'm thinking that might be too much - after that I was thinking that I'll start the 18 groups for one "wing" - need to figure that out yet


Sounds good....okay, so I think we have all figured out that this is Filet crochet and I have also done the center part.

I am trying to go by a very old pattern for a potholder that used only dc and increases out from the center....just like this one.

The instructions are written very differently than I am used to, but since we are beginning with NO instructions...I think this is worth a try. Since this is a potholder, there are no chains in between the motifs. So we need to add those in:

Row 9: 2 dc on the each dc ; ch 7 (I am not chaining 8 because we are using the dc as a stitch increase.)

Row 10: {Since the picture looks as if there are three dc in a row...} I would say to put 3 dc in each dc chain 7.

Repeat rows 9 and 10 ONLY on 18 of the motifs....when you turn, be sure to chain 3 to represent a dc so that the row with begin at the correct height.

Not sure if this makes sense...but I am going to try it.

Hopefully I will get through row 10 on at least 1/2 the circle tonight.

Anyone else who has comments, please feel free to correct me if I am wrong or add on if you have other thoughts.

I feel like this is a crochet-a-long while we "make up the pattern - along"...sure is fun though.

It has been a while since I stretched my brain...exercise feels great.


----------



## dragonflylace

OOPs....need to correct myself already. As you repeat the increase row...be sure to add another dc with each row.

I am not sure, but does anyone else feel that we need to increase the chain and begin to dc in the chain instead of just increasing in the last row dc. It need to spread out in a line, not just make a fan.

So maybe after row 10...we need to dc in the chain instead of increasing in the dc....just do one dc in the previous row dc and then add double crochets in the chain...

Hope this is not too confusing...when we all figure it out, we will be the proud owner of a new pattern...

I will write down everything I do and try to make a workable pattern.

Take care


----------



## mkjfrj

OK, you've kind of lost me - I thing we need to increase the dc and keep the chains the same (i.e. from this point forward we would chain 7 between our dc but we need to move each row over by one group of dc in the row before.

By increasing the dc in each round, you do not need to increase the chains

I'm leaving the row on dc I did after the circle part.

What do you think?


----------



## mkjfrj

This is what I have so far; need to do rows 11 and 12 and their repeats to see if it comes out right - Enjoy

Pinwheel Table Runner

Chain 12 and form a ring

Row 1: 36 sc in ring
Row 2: ch 3 (count as the first dc) chain 1, *dc in next sc, chain 1* end ch 1, st into top of beginning ch 3 (35 times)
Row 3: chain 3 (counts as first dc) chain 2, *dc in next sc, chain 2* end ch 2, st into top of beginning ch 3 (35 times)
Row 4: chain 3 (counts as first dc) chain 3, *dc in next sc, chain 3* end ch 3, st into top of beginning ch 3 (35 times)
Row 5: chain 3 (counts as first dc) chain 4, *dc in next sc, chain 4* end ch 4, st into top of beginning ch 3 (35 times)
Row 6: chain 3 (counts as first dc) chain 5, *dc in next sc, chain 5* end ch 5, st into top of beginning ch 3 (35 times)
Row 7: chain 3 (counts as first dc) chain 6, *dc in next sc, chain 6* end ch 6, st into top of beginning ch 3 (365times)
Row 8: chain 3 (counts as first dc) chain 7, *dc in next sc, chain 7* end ch 7, st into top of beginning ch 3 (35 times)
Row 9: chain 3 (counts as first dc, dc in each chain and each dc around to first chain 3, st into top of beginning ch 3
Row 10: working over only 18 sections of previous round; chain 3 (counts as first dc) dc in same stitch, chain 7 *dc twice in next stitch, chain 7* repeat 35 times* end st into top of beginning ch 3
Row 11: 2 dc on the each dc ; ch 7 (I am not chaining 8 because we are using the dc as a stitch increase.)

Row 12: {Since the picture looks as if there are three dc in a row...} I would say to put 3 dc in each dc chain 7.

Repeat rows 11 and 12 ONLY on 18 of the motifs....when you turn, be sure to chain 3 to represent a dc so that the row with begin at the correct height. 
Continue on in this manner until you have 18 dc between the chain 7

Repeat rows 11 and 12 on the remaining 18 sections.


----------



## dragonflylace

mkjfrj said:


> OK, you've kind of lost me - I thing we need to increase the dc and keep the chains the same (i.e. from this point forward we would chain 7 between our dc but we need to move each row over by one group of dc in the row before.
> 
> By increasing the dc in each round, you do not need to increase the chains
> 
> I'm leaving the row on dc I did after the circle part.
> 
> What do you think?


Sounds good and also the other pattern for "Pinwheel"...looks like we have a name for our pattern.

I am going to work on this tomorrow....already too late where I am.

Take care all.


----------



## Metaphor Yarns

I don't have time right now to read all the comments, so this may have been posted already, but here is the pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2

Thanks to the Creative Crochet Crew for posting it on their Facebook page.

It's definitely going into my queue!


----------



## Metaphor Yarns

Here is the photo from the Creative Crochet Crew - isn't it stunning?


----------



## mkjfrj

Oh my goodness; how beautiful; love all those colors


----------



## mkjfrj

Oh my goodness; how beautiful; love all those colors


----------



## mkjfrj

Metaphor Yarns said:


> Here is the photo from the Creative Crochet Crew - isn't it stunning?


This is lovely; thanks for sending this on. I've worked this pattern from what I was seeing in the picture and it came out really well. Now, I just might have to buy the pattern and double check what I came up with


----------



## pammie1234

I don't crochet, but I think I may buy this pattern and hope that it is easy enough for me to do. I really love this tablerunner! Thanks for all of the hard work so many of you did to see that we got this pattern. Thank you, thank you, thank you!.


----------



## phoenix knitter

pammie1234 said:


> I don't crochet, but I think I may buy this pattern and hope that it is easy enough for me to do. I really love this tablerunner! Thanks for all of the hard work so many of you did to see that we got this pattern. Thank you, thank you, thank you!.


Ditto


----------



## 3 DaneDogs

I liked it in white, but I LOVE it in the rainbow colors! Just bought the pattern


----------



## pynlin

This is a paid pattern on ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


----------



## seedytoe

Katsch has a thread in the "pictures" section on here about this pattern


----------



## sylvwry

I found this, early today after looking myself for a few weeks. Hope this helps.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/470415123548895018/


----------



## beaz

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2

All the blogs I have seen refer to the above pattern


----------



## craftyone51

Wow! It's beautiful.


----------



## hilosyagujas

Hola amiga, haga clic en la imagen que encontro en Pinterest y luego entre en la pastaña que abre a continuación; encontrara un esquema de este motivo y podrá seguir el motivo hasta lograr el tamaño que desee. Espero servirle en algo. Suerte .
Ma Eugenia , desde Venezuela


----------



## ParkerEliz

It's called Fractal. A paid pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## cherylann4557

This is called a Fractal ,ND yes it is pay for pattern, but the cost is very low in us dollars,as I did buy it as I fell in love with it as everyone else has &#9825;&#9825;
I can't wait to see and compare notes to those of you recreating it by eyE &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## rldc5

Is it possible to get a closer pic of the middle??


----------



## mjgillam

I have located the pattern. It is available on Craftsy for $5 or Ravelry for $3. Here are a couple of pics that might whet your appetite:
http://indulgy.com/post/BCIaOXUBP2/rainbow-table-runner-amazing-crochet
http://www.juxtapost.com/site/permlink/5b70ca40-1bb9-11e2-8401-8750aac22f50/post/doily_in_fractal_format_by_colorido_ecltico_totally_gorgeous_have_to_try_this_pattern/
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-148554-1.html
Have fun!


----------



## Anni329

I'm going to work on it to see if I can make written instructions. Until then it's posted here for the pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


----------



## galaxycraft

Anni329 said:


> I'm going to work on it to see if I can make written instructions. Until then it's posted here for the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


It Is A Purchase Pattern!
Pattern can be purchased here --
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2
Fractal by Essi Varis ©2012


----------



## galaxycraft

mkjfrj said:


> I saw this table runner posted on Pinterest. There is no pattern available. The lady who posted it said that she made it up as she went along; any one out there know where I could find any similar pattern? Thanks for your help


That Pattern can be purchased here --
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2
Fractal by Essi Varis ©2012


----------



## galaxycraft

Again - As Many Has Already Said ----

*It Is A Purchase Pattern ! It Is Under Copyright Protection ! *

Pattern can be purchased here -- 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2
Fractal by Essi Varis *©2012*


----------



## ParkerEliz

It's called Fractal and is on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


----------



## Fathima

I tried to do my self as the picture . But unfortunately one side only came really flat . Other side got messed and can't keep flat like other side . Can you please help me to find out what's wrong in that .


----------



## linda pereira

yes


----------



## ParkerEliz

This table runner is called Fractal and it's on Ravelry.


----------



## Loury03

i saw this pattern next to the picture, hope it help you


----------



## knit4ES

Look for fractal doily 
do a search here on KP ... there have been at least a couple of topics/pictures in the last week.


----------



## ParkerEliz

The pattern is called Fractal on Ravelry.


----------



## aninajohn

Please share pattern if you get it. I saw this pattern being done in YouTube but it is in Chinese and another similar one is in Spanish. Both languages I donot understand. Hope this is of some help if you know any of the languages you can translate and share. Thanks


----------



## ParkerEliz

A woman here on KP copied and write it out for everyone. Ill search and try to find it.


----------



## ParkerEliz

Several versions here. The two downloads were written up by a woman here on UP. Enjoy


----------



## arra61

espero que aún le interese este patrón, saludos


----------



## Sharon55Bolton

I did find the pattern for this table runner... on Etsy... I have the google translater on my computer... you may want to check into the translator...


----------



## gilda24

hi this doily is called fractual , there is a free pattern I think on raverly . I bought mine from etsy . very easy


----------



## gilda24

hi there I have this pattern , if u haven't figured it out yet I can email it to you . just send me your email.


----------



## LEE1313

It is called a Fractal.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


----------



## CroShea

Did you ever write down the pattern for the spirit table runner?


----------



## LEE1313

CroShea said:


> Did you ever write down the pattern for the spirit table runner?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


----------



## ParkerEliz

It's called Fractal and is on Ravelry.


----------



## melamph

i too love this table runner if you find a pattern or find a way to make i would appreciate being notified if you can or any others these are all so beautiful dianne


----------



## petitenwuk

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


----------



## Indexer Lady

mkjfrj said:


> I saw this table runner posted on Pinterest. There is no pattern available. The lady who posted it said that she made it up as she went along; any one out there know where I could find any similar pattern? Thanks for your help


This pattern is called "Fractal." The design is copyright by Essie Varis/Foxberryjam. I found it when i googled fractal crochet patterns.


----------

